# Rhino Vivs. All Plastic Vivs



## raptor1 (May 3, 2005)

_RHINO Vivs 

All Cages are 600 deep and 380 high .
._
_Please note - due to the massive response orders will take up to six weeks from the date I receive your deposit._
_We here at RHINO VIVS are totally confident that you will not find a better or equal Vivarium/cage for your reptiles anywhere else here in the UK.. As well as being the ultimate HEALTHY option for your snakes, they are_
_STRONG, RETAIN heat well. They are the ULTIMATE viv._
_No more problems with acrid smelling timber – melamine._

_

Prices

1830 £350

1500 £265

1200 £230

900 £210

600 £190._

_A Little More on RHINO VIVS_
_RHINO Vivs are Polypropylene. Polypropylene is a petroleum industry by-product which has excellent strength and is very resistant to abrasion. _

_Excellent resistance to most acids and alkalis. _
_Good resistance to bleaches and solvents. _
_Not attacked by mildew. _
_Good resistance to aging, indirect sunlight, and abrasion. _
_Polypropylene is safe for your reptiles it can be used in food processing applications. This is self-extinguishing material with a melting temperature of 325-350 degrees F so you don't have to worry about a fire hazard._

*We have designed our doors (6mm acrylic) so there is enough room (approx 4mm) around the doors for ventilation, this makes for great heat and humidity retention. .. If you have a reptile that likes a more arid climate you can simply drill vent holes in the back of the cage with a standard drill and bit, this is not brittle plastic*

*Our doors drop open design makes it so they can not bind shut under the weight of heavy bodied snakes. They open completely, dropping flat to the face of the cage below so there is nothing in your way. Cages 6ft or larger have a center support and 2 doors for both strength and safety.*



*Discount for Multiple/Trade Orders.*
*Carriage at your cost. (Hopefully I will have a price list for carriage some time this week.)*


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

These vivs sound very much like the design used by boaphiles plastics in the US - is this the case? 
I suspect people will want to see images of the product too :wink:


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

My only concern is that the surface temp of a ceramic is way over the melting temp.

Also, exactly HOW is this a healthy option for snake caging?


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

yeah, pics please or have you got a website?


----------



## raptor1 (May 3, 2005)

Please visit either
PictureTrail
RHINO VIVS | The Ultimate Vivarium

Thanks


----------



## raptor1 (May 3, 2005)

RHINO VIVS | The Ultimate Vivarium
PictureTrail

Alan


----------



## raptor1 (May 3, 2005)

Easier to maintain, (ie if your reptile have mites - you got a MAJOR problem if you still use timber/melamine vivs) No horrible uric smells (we all no - No matter how much you clean you wooden vivs - that stuff soon seeps into your viv. Humidity. I could go on but best thing is ask other members why they think it is more healthy. I use heat mats/strips to heat my vivs. Room temp 78 degrees plus.


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

they actually look really good, bit like boaphiles (which is a compliment) do you do any deals on multiple purchases though?(again like B.P) for example how much would a 3 stack of 4ft vivs with the base cost? thankyou.


----------



## raptor1 (May 3, 2005)

Hi- I usually only give discount for 5 or more vivs but---I am in a good mood:smile: . Ok Bearing in mind the 1200 vivs are on speciall offer at the moment (usually £250 ea) so you will save quite a bit. I will give you a further 10% discount!. 
After March 1st they will cost you £750. Before then I can give them to you at £620!! Thats a saving of over £130.00. Just as a matter of intrest, courier service is far to expensive (£36.00 per viv- thats the cheapest I can find) That does not include Packing which you can add a further £7 per viv. Most people up to now have collected in person finding it a lot cheaper. either way it is up to you. I can send at your cost- or arrange courier youself. I have some guy coming from Scotland to collect 15 vivs so as you can imagine this will save him £100s picking them up him self.
Alan
RHINO VIVS | The Ultimate Vivarium


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

so how much discount would you give on 5 or more vivs, im thinking of changing all my vivs to plastic in time anyway. and just out of interest, do you have any pics of these vivs with light fittings and guards etc? i can imagin fitting them to a solid plastic viv might be a pain?


----------



## Desert_Lynx (Jul 26, 2006)

sheess...

no responce on ur post from march 14....
guess i aint gonna get one either

i need 5 x 1500 mm vivs
rather urgently

you have pics ??
and what deposit do u require
and how long will it take to get these to me


----------



## Azazel777 (Mar 18, 2007)

why dont you email him directly? i am sure the guy is massively busy with him being the only uk maker and distrobuter of one of the most popular brands of vivs in america...and likely next in the uk

i emailed him a month or two ago and he got back to me straight away and was more than informative.

unfortunately in the end i decided not to spend the extra time and money in selling all my visions and getting these but eventually i will likely only use rhinos


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

snap, got back to me quick too but cant afford the change at the min!


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

sorry moved to a new thread to save hijacking this one


----------

